# Milestar MS932 Sport Tires



## SommersCC (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys I just wanted to let you all know about my experience with these very inexpensive unknown tires.

I purchased a CPO 09 CC a while back that still had the stock tires on it around 35k. The Tires were extremely harsh and noisy, so I had them replace the Tires with new ones. They put on Cooper RSA tires(dealers choice, they paid for them), which seem to have great reviews. While the grip and performance was great the ride was never that satisfying, at least compared to other CCs I had driven. Well after 30k on the Coopers the rears were cupped pretty bad(mostly my own fault for not rotating regularly) I wanted to get some new tires. A friend had gotten the Milestars for his mazda 6 and had nothing but good things to say about them, so I picked a set up for my CC. I had a chance to use them for a few weeks now and put about 2000 miles on them. Not kidding hands down the best tire I have ever purchased. for comparison purposes I had Dunlop Signature Sports and Michelin Pilots on my mazda 3 hated them both. I had the stock Potenzas on my RX8 and put on the Hankook Evo V12s and was disappointed. I have a set of Hankook Optimos on my wifes Sonata Turbo that are ok but somewhat noisy with very poor winter traction. I am very happy to say the milestars are quiet, very good handling, and a much better ride than the coopers or the contis and by far my favorite set of tires I have ever purchased. If they hold up anywhere near the 60k mile rating I will be elated. 

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...12892&counter=0&ar=45&rd=17&vid=016017&cs=235


A very nice find for extremely cheap. Thought I would share in case someone was looking for tires and wanted first hand experience with direct comparison info :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Continental DWS and they are noisy! I don't like them but I am not going to change my tires until they are worn out. I was looking for member reviews on tires before I bought the DWS. I wish you had reviewed the Milestar 5 months back


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks for the info, needing to get tires soon, since bad weather is just around the corner.... I read that "Nankang" makes the Milestar.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Which Pilots did you have? A/S' probably because Super Sports and Pilot Sport 2's are fantastic tires. I think you need to be a little more specific to which tire you're comparing to... Bridgestone RE92's are awesome.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the pilot super sport, fantastic tires in the wet and dry.

I won't go cheap on tires


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> I have the pilot super sport, fantastic tires in the wet and dry.
> 
> I won't go cheap on tires


Exactly... name dropping a specific tire vs bashing a tire brand that has many different series tires just isn't the right way to promote anything.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Rlinetexas said:


> I won't go cheap on tires


I will as I am in a leased car.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Some would call my Federal SS595 tires cheap, but I would say they are "cheap" in cost ONLY.
Their quality is far from cheap, blowing away the OEM Conti's by a mile!

I would urge all in need to check them out!

TM


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> I will as I am in a leased car.


Isn't that like saying I don't take care of my apt because it's just a rental??? 

Lease or not, why take a chance with cheap tires? I never understood that logic.


----------



## SommersCC (Mar 16, 2013)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Which Pilots did you have? A/S' probably because Super Sports and Pilot Sport 2's are fantastic tires. I think you need to be a little more specific to which tire you're comparing to... Bridgestone RE92's are awesome.


I had pilot super sports and Potenza RE040.

anyway like I stated you can chose to spend a lot or a little on tires, I have found over many years of owning vehicles of all kinds, price has had nothing to do with the tire's performance. some of the best tires I have ever owned were Falkens and Coopers. I pointed out the tires I did for comparison sake because they are tires I have used in the recent past. Now at nearly 5000 miles on the tires, I am still very impressed.


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

After reading a bunch of positive reviews on these tires I just ordered a set from discounttiredirect.com for $213 (225/40/18). They certainly can't be worse than the OEM p zero neros and for $300 installed I will roll the dice.

I will report back to this thread once I get them installed.

:thumbup:


----------



## Tdijetta007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Any updates to this thread? Getting ready to pull the trigger on some tires.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I have 10K on set of these. I am really happy with them, they are still very quiet and treads look almost new after 10k. For the price they are a good bang for the buck. 

In terms of performance they were good when new last year in the snow here in Rochester, NY, they also perform well in wet and dry weather. I would not take the tire to the track but it handles well enough under spirited driving conditions. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

I can personally say after owning a a set of the Milestar for a year and driving the sh*t out of them i'm overall very happy with the tires they are quiet and handle pretty good in the rain, I hated the continentals on the car the noise was more than enough reason to get rid of them


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

too bad not available in 235/40r18 since you guys piqued my interest


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

I've had them on my car now for about 12,000 km and so far I am very happy with them! Very quiet and they stick like glue around the corners! I found wet traction to be not the greatest around corners, but braking control seems good.

I ended up getting them for just under $300 installed (225/40/18) which in hindsight is an insanely good deal!

I would definitely purchase again.

:thumbup:


----------

